# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Bavo Europoort (locatie Capelle)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Bavo Europoort (locatie Capelle)
Poortmolen 121
Capelle aan de IJssel

Bezoek de website van Bavo Europoort


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Bavo Europoort (locatie Capelle).*

----------

